# Boice-Crane jointer



## Mandolin

I have a old Boice-Crane 6 inch jointer that was built somewhere around 1950. I was using it the other day and I noticed that the infeed table has some up and down play in it. I use a jointer a lot so I shut down and began looking for a way to fix it. Both infeed and outfeed tables ride on dove tail shaped rails. I guess it's just worn out. Being in the middle of a big project, I went ahead and ordered me a new Jet 10 inch jointer. I don't want to just throw my old jointer away, I would like to fix it. One of my friends looked at it and told me the only was he new of was to take it to a machine shop, let them add metal to the dove tail rails by welding it with a nickle rod, then mill it down. I saw something one time in a book about adding metal shims to a jointer to bring the tables parallel. Any suggestions?


----------



## CodyS

The machinist sounds right to me.

It may not be worthwhile though, perhaps you should just list it on ebay or something.:i_dunno:]

oh yeah and nice buy on the jet!


----------



## bigbbob

Mandolin said:


> I have a old Boice-Crane 6 inch jointer that was built somewhere around 1950. I was using it the other day and I noticed that the infeed table has some up and down play in it. I use a jointer a lot so I shut down and began looking for a way to fix it. Both infeed and outfeed tables ride on dove tail shaped rails. I guess it's just worn out. Being in the middle of a big project, I went ahead and ordered me a new Jet 10 inch jointer. I don't want to just throw my old jointer away, I would like to fix it. One of my friends looked at it and told me the only was he new of was to take it to a machine shop, let them add metal to the dove tail rails by welding it with a nickle rod, then mill it down. I saw something one time in a book about adding metal shims to a jointer to bring the tables parallel. Any suggestions?



Metal shims work well. Does it have any screws or handles to tighten up the tables? Most jointers have a way of adjusting the tables up and down. Usually there are threaded handles or set screws on the side that can be tighten up. Sometimes double setscrews, so you may have to remove the top one to get at the bottom one. A good forum is the owwm.org forum. Search for your machine and see what you find. The vintagemachine.com site is also excellent for manuals of old machines. Hope this helps. Jointers are very basic machines to fix. If you have more questions, I can see if I can help. bob


----------

